# 10.5HP Tecumseh Carb leaks when primed



## DaveLand (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a MTD 10.5HP 30" snow blower about 5 years old. 
It starts and runs fine but when priming, fuel leaks from the carburator.
Any idea what is involved to fix this, and does anyone have instructions on how to repair?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Where is the leak coming from? Some fuel will always drip out the mouth of the carb on that style when priming.


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

own a 8 hp 24 inch MTD same carb same problem, has done it for years. one too many primes and it floods out the inside of the carb throat then the fuel drains out the back of the carb, they are famous for that.


----------

